# Husqvarna 562 XP?



## doug crann (Dec 11, 2013)

Thinking about buying myself a Christmas present. I currently have a Husqvarna 460 Rancher. No real complaints, other than the bar oil leak which I hopefully just repaired. I use skip tooth chains on it that I hand sharpen. We live in an area where the roads are private. We have a 3.2 mile loop road thru the 'hood that I have volunteered to do some tree removal along. Trees are all Ponderosa Pine of varying sizes. There has been a few times that I would have liked to have a bit more power as the saw just will "stall"....Don't know what the proper term is but full throttle, cutting away and the saw just runs out of power, chain stops and motor starts to bog. The saw is not in a bind when this happens. I liken it to putting a car with an automatic in it up against an immovable object and flooring it, if that helps. Not a fan of Stihl equipment....which is why I bought the first Husky saw. Would like for it to not be any heavier that the 460 as I have shoulder problems. The 460 makes 3.62 hp, 3.4 nm of torque with a weight of 12.79 pounds, excluding cutting equipment. The 562XP makes 4.7 hp, 3.65 nm of torque with a weight of 12.57 pounds, excluding cutting equipment. If I buy another saw I will get the shortest bar I can for the 460 so I can use it in tighter areas....So what say the fine folks of my new favorite internet forum? Good saw? Bad saw? I have inhaled a bit too much premix?


----------



## bpirger (Dec 11, 2013)

I run a 372XP and a 350 myself (though the 350 has lost its muffler with the bolt problem....)   I run the 350 most of the time until I hit something bigger.  There's a HUGE difference between these two saws.  Not only in power (and weight) but also in build strength.   I too am thinking of buying a 362XP as my go to saw, though I have not run one yet.  The auto tune stuff makes me a little concerned...technology in a chainsaw might be misplaced.

Not a very helpful post, but you will find a clear difference with the XP vs. the non XP.  My 372 is way too much bigger (hp) to make a comparison about XP vs. non-XP directly however.

Once I run the 372 on even a 12" soft maple, I wonder why I waste my time with the 350.


----------



## doug crann (Dec 12, 2013)

bpirger said:


> I run a 372XP and a 350 myself (though the 350 has lost its muffler with the bolt problem....)   I run the 350 most of the time until I hit something bigger.  There's a HUGE difference between these two saws.  Not only in power (and weight) but also in build strength.   I too am thinking of buying a 362XP as my go to saw, though I have not run one yet.  The auto tune stuff makes me a little concerned...technology in a chainsaw might be misplaced.
> 
> Not a very helpful post, but you will find a clear difference with the XP vs. the non XP.  My 372 is way too much bigger (hp) to make a comparison about XP vs. non-XP directly however.
> 
> Once I run the 372 on even a 12" soft maple, I wonder why I waste my time with the 350.


Auto tune has me concerned as well. From what I have read it woks well. One review I read made mention of verifying that the local dealers are capable of dealing with it.....apparently there is a somewhat pricey cable/software needed to "tweak" it if necessary....


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't ran the 562xp, but I have a 262xp and absolutely love the saw - similar specs, but obviously much older (mine is a 1993). I agree with bpirger about the technology - it might be just fine, but for me, I've been trying to find the older saws in really good condition for their simplicity to work on. You may be able to find a very good condition 262xp on eBay or CL for about $400 or so, which is what I'd choose to do if I were you - for the reason above. That said, I'm sure you'll enjoy the 562xp - I've heard great things from folks about that saw. Cheers!


----------



## pjohnson (Dec 12, 2013)

Is your chain getting hot and tight, maybe not getting enough oil.


----------



## Nixon (Dec 12, 2013)

I've had mine for a couple of years . Great saw ! If you want to keep it as light as possible , put a tech lite bar on it (20") .


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 12, 2013)

I've heard from a few people about the autotune being temperamental but I have no personal experience with them.   I too would recommend an XP saw but it looks like husky is slowly phasing out the 3 series.

If you could come up with the cash, I would go with a 372XP.  Lots of power and not nearly as heavy as the 390's.  Get a shorty bar for the 460.


----------



## Macpolski (Dec 12, 2013)

I purchased my 562xp last July, after the storm hit South Jersey.  It has been getting stronger with each tank of fuel and I think it's finally broken-in with the pile of oak my neighbor let me have.  I use a 20" bar with Oregon full-chisel. I'm no expert, but it's a ripper!  Absolutely no problems with the auto-tune.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 12, 2013)

As I mentioned above, I like the old carbs - was just goofing around and found this vid - this is what I want to avoid. Cheers!


----------



## doug crann (Dec 12, 2013)

pjohnson said:


> Is your chain getting hot and tight, maybe not getting enough oil.



Getting plenty of oil on the bar. Can hold it 8" or so off of a clean stump, pull the trigger on it and after 30 seconds or so see a film of oil on the stump.



Nixon said:


> I've had mine for a couple of years . Great saw ! If you want to keep it as light as possible , put a tech lite bar on it (20") .



Thanks for the advice....


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

Stopped at 2 different dealers today,, they both told me the same thing, that the saw is a great piece of equipment. Neither one of them claims to have heard any complaints in regards to the Auto Tune....Both said that if there is a problem with it they will take care of it for me. I spent a good half hour talking to the first retailer. He also sells Stihl saws. While I was chatting with him someone who purchased a 562 came in. He told me that he was a lifelong Stihl fan. And after using the 562 for just a few minutes he was sold on it. One retailer wanted $30 more than the msrp. One $20 under it. One was hell bent & determined to sell me the extended warranty, and a goody bag fill of stuff I already have, ear plugs, safety glasses etc. I ended up buying one from the retailer that was under msrp. Of course being the chuckle brain that I am sometimes I left without having them show me the basics of it. And I managed to flood it when I went to fire it up when I got it home. The cold start procedure is WAY different than the 460. Will try to light it off tomorrow.....if we do not get to much snow tonight, it was flurrying when I came in, I will be "breaking it in" tomorrow....
The one retailer did suggest I lose the 24" bar off of the 460. He told me that Husky suggests not running that long of a bar on that saw full time. I want to run the 562 for a while before buying a new bar for the 460. I very well may try and sell the 460. But living an hour outside of town makes selling stuff on CL tough....


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Dec 13, 2013)

doug crann said:


> Stopped at 2 different dealers today,, they both told me the same thing, that the saw is a great piece of equipment. Neither one of them claims to have heard any complaints in regards to the Auto Tune....Both said that if there is a problem with it they will take care of it for me. I spent a good half hour talking to the first retailer. He also sells Stihl saws. While I was chatting with him someone who purchased a 562 came in. He told me that he was a lifelong Stihl fan. And after using the 562 for just a few minutes he was sold on it. One retailer wanted $30 more than the msrp. One $20 under it. One was hell bent & determined to sell me the extended warranty, and a goody bag fill of stuff I already have, ear plugs, safety glasses etc. I ended up buying one from the retailer that was under msrp. Of course being the chuckle brain that I am sometimes I left without having them show me the basics of it. And I managed to flood it when I went to fire it up when I got it home. The cold start procedure is WAY different than the 460. Will try to light it off tomorrow.....if we do not get to much snow tonight, it was flurrying when I came in, I will be "breaking it in" tomorrow....
> The one retailer did suggest I lose the 24" bar off of the 460. He told me that Husky suggests not running that long of a bar on that saw full time. I want to run the 562 for a while before buying a new bar for the 460. I very well may try and sell the 460. But living an hour outside of town makes selling stuff on CL tough....



Congrats!  I'm sure it will be a great saw.  The 562XP is high on the list of saws I would like to own.  How 'bout some pics? Or even better video of it ripping through some wood!!


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2013)

bpirger said:


> I run a 372XP and a 350 myself (though the 350 has lost its muffler with the bolt problem....)   I run the 350 most of the time until I hit something bigger.  There's a HUGE difference between these two saws.  Not only in power (and weight) but also in build strength.   I too am thinking of buying a 362XP as my go to saw, though I have not run one yet.  The auto tune stuff makes me a little concerned...technology in a chainsaw might be misplaced.
> 
> Not a very helpful post, but you will find a clear difference with the XP vs. the non XP.  My 372 is way too much bigger (hp) to make a comparison about XP vs. non-XP directly however.
> 
> Once I run the 372 on even a 12" soft maple, I wonder why I waste my time with the 350.


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2013)

I fixed my 350 muffler bolt problem.....


----------



## Nixon (Dec 13, 2013)

doug crann said:


> Stopped at 2 different dealers today,, they both told me the same thing, that the saw is a great piece of equipment. Neither one of them claims to have heard any complaints in regards to the Auto Tune....Both said that if there is a problem with it they will take care of it for me. I spent a good half hour talking to the first retailer. He also sells Stihl saws. While I was chatting with him someone who purchased a 562 came in. He told me that he was a lifelong Stihl fan. And after using the 562 for just a few minutes he was sold on it. One retailer wanted $30 more than the msrp. One $20 under it. One was hell bent & determined to sell me the extended warranty, and a goody bag fill of stuff I already have, ear plugs, safety glasses etc. I ended up buying one from the retailer that was under msrp. Of course being the chuckle brain that I am sometimes I left without having them show me the basics of it. And I managed to flood it when I went to fire it up when I got it home. The cold start procedure is WAY different than the 460. Will try to light it off tomorrow.....if we do not get to much snow tonight, it was flurrying when I came in, I will be "breaking it in" tomorrow....
> The one retailer did suggest I lose the 24" bar off of the 460. He told me that Husky suggests not running that long of a bar on that saw full time. I want to run the 562 for a while before buying a new bar for the 460. I very well may try and sell the 460. But living an hour outside of town makes selling stuff on CL tough....



Congratulations! You'll love that saw. Carefully read the warm /hot restart procedure in the owners manual . The AT saws are a little different to restart than a normally carbureted saw .  It's caused amore than a few to think that they had a problem until they actually read the manual . And , yes ,I was one of them !


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Congrats!  I'm sure it will be a great saw.  The 562XP is high on the list of saws I would like to own.  How 'bout some pics? Or even better video of it ripping through some wood!!


Will take some pictures of it before I get it dirty. Video will have to wait until the wife is home. She is going to a friends place to do some sewing. 


Bones said:


> I fixed my 350 muffler bolt problem.....


I have seen this mentioned in a few places....what exactly was the problem?


Nixon said:


> Congratulations! You'll love that saw. Carefully read the warm /hot restart procedure in the owners manual . The AT saws are a little different to restart than a normally carbureted saw .  It's caused amore than a few to think that they had a problem until they actually read the manual . And , yes ,I was one of them !


Thank you Sir. I am guilty of not reading the manual. I came inside yesterday, after I flooded it, and googled how to start a 562 xp and found this.....



and felt like such an a**. Live & learn.....


----------



## Nixon (Dec 13, 2013)

"( I came inside yesterday, after I flooded it, and googled how to start a 562 xp and found this.....
and felt like such an a**. Live & learn..... )"
Don't feel bad about it . I think it's just a rite of passage with AT saws . Sort of like putting a chain on backwards ,or bar oil in the gas tank . 
I went through it with the 562 AND 550 . I even put them on my analyzer to check them ...... Perfect .
Went down to my dealer and explained the problem ,and asked if anyone else was having difficulties .
The answer ...."only those that don't read the manual " .  DOH!


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

Nixon said:


> "( I came inside yesterday, after I flooded it, and googled how to start a 562 xp and found this.....
> and felt like such an a**. Live & learn..... )"
> Don't feel bad about it . I think it's just a rite of passage with AT saws . Sort of like putting a chain on backwards ,or bar oil in the gas tank .
> I went through it with the 562 AND 550 . I even put them on my analyzer to check them ...... Perfect .
> ...


When we were heading to the truck with it yesterday the Salesman opened the door and told me to read it before I tried to start it but.....going to feed the dogs and go give it another shot...


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2013)

doug crann said:


> I have seen this mentioned in a few places....what exactly was the problem?


 
After cutting several chords the bolts become loose with the weight/vibration of the muffler and will strip the threads.

I installed a thread insert and took my saw to the Co-Op and he found a bracket that fit fom a different model that goes under the 2 bolt heads
on the muffler and then fastens under the 2 bolts down the side.
There is a bracket (recall I think) that fastens under the muffler bolt heads then goes UP with a bolt that goes into the fin area.


----------



## Nixon (Dec 13, 2013)

doug crann said:


> There has been a few times that I would have liked to have a bit more power as the saw just will "stall"....Don't know what the proper term is but full throttle, cutting away and the saw just runs out of power, chain stops and motor starts to bog. The saw is not in a bind when this happens. I liken it to putting a car with an automatic in it up against an immovable object and flooring it, if that helps.



Might be way off base here . But I'd check your clutch for wear .


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Might be way off base here . But I'd check your clutch for wear .


Just had the clutch out to try and stop the leak, looked good. Will take it apart again and post a picture of two, perhaps I have no clue in regards to good vs bad?


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

This thing screams! Got it started first pull. after following the directions. Once warmed up, started every time with ease. Took down a 18" diameter Ponderosa Pine. Took the chain off and put it on the 460. Fired it up, let it warm up  a bit. Took a few limbs off to make sure it was hot. Took a slice off the bottom with it. Put the chain back on the 562, fired it up and got it warmed up again. Took a slice with it. What a difference between the two saws. While the 460 cut thru the trunk the 562 ripped thru it. Nothing against the 460 but it just does not compare to the 652XP. What a saw.....


----------



## ErikR (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures and your opinion. The 562XP is on my short list of saws to look at when it's time to go bigger! There's a saw shop a couple hours from me selling a "demo" saw with a 28" TechLite bar for $729, but that's much more bar than I need or want... How big is your bar?


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

ErikR said:


> Thanks for the pictures and your opinion. The 562XP is on my short list of saws to look at when it's time to go bigger! There's a saw shop a couple hours from me selling a "demo" saw with a 28" TechLite bar for $729, but that's much more bar than I need or want... How big is your bar?


It has a 24" bar. If anyone in Eastern Washington or the panhandle of Idaho wants to try this saw before buying it just get in touch with me, would be glad to let you try it out. The saw is very responsive. Sort of going from a car with a karbanator to one with EFI. The sound of it bought back memories of my dirt biking days. Saw is very well balanced. 
Has a very solid feel to it. I don't really need a 24" bar. But I have a half dozen near new chains. Very well might downsize when I need to replace the chains. I might get a shorter bar/chain for the 460, just to try it out...


----------



## duramax1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review and pics.. I live in Colbert and was in Country Homes Power Supply recently looking at the 562XP.... It looks very good!


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

duramax1 said:


> Thanks for the review and pics.. I live in Colbert and was in Country Homes Power Supply recently looking at the 562XP.... It looks very good!


It is a great saw. Like I mentioned above, if you would like to try it out before buying let me know. I am just a bit west of Nine Mile Falls, go to Spokane a couple of times a week so.....If you are thinking about buying one might want to go to Spokane Power Tools, they are a bit lower in $$ than Country Homes....


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 13, 2013)

Good to hear the great reviews on 562XP.   It sounds like the best thing besides EFI on a saw.


----------



## doug crann (Dec 13, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> Good to hear the great reviews on 562XP.   It sounds like the best thing besides EFI on a saw.



To any one who buys one....PLEASE READ THE MANUAL BEFORE FIRING IT UP FOR THE FIRST TIME! The starting procedure is a bit different....


----------



## doug crann (Dec 14, 2013)

SO much for playing with my new toy today....every thing has a this coating of ice on it....Hmmm.......


----------



## doug crann (Dec 17, 2013)

Quick update for anyone that may be interested.....Ran thru the second tank of fuel today. Set the choke, hit the compression release and it will start on the first pull, if I am quick enough on hitting the choke it will stay running, if not hit the compression release again and a half hearted pull it is running. When warm, it will start without being set to high idle, just hit the compression release and give it a pull. Thing cuts with a vengeance. Let my neighbor try it today, he is a retired logger that is/was a die hard Stihl fellow. After using the 562 for just a few minutes he said if he were in the market for a new saw the 562xp would be his choice....Really like the that they "captured" the bar adjustment nuts....no more kicking them off the trailer and spending 15 minutes looking for them.....


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 13, 2014)

doug crann said:


> Quick update for anyone that may be interested.....Ran thru the second tank of fuel today. Set the choke, hit the compression release and it will start on the first pull, if I am quick enough on hitting the choke it will stay running, if not hit the compression release again and a half hearted pull it is running. When warm, it will start without being set to high idle, just hit the compression release and give it a pull. Thing cuts with a vengeance. Let my neighbor try it today, he is a retired logger that is/was a die hard Stihl fellow. After using the 562 for just a few minutes he said if he were in the market for a new saw the 562xp would be his choice....Really like the that they "captured" the bar adjustment nuts....no more kicking them off the trailer and spending 15 minutes looking for them.....


 

One thing that has not been mentioned is the purge bulb on the auto tune saws.  The purge bulb is not a primer.  It pulls fuel through the car and dumps excess back into the tank in order to dispel air from the lines.  It does not pump fuel into the carb.  If the purge bulb is not firm, pump it until it is.

The 562XP is a very strong 60cc saw and has outstanding anti vibe mounts on it.  I have had both it and my 550XPG act up for short periods of time where it would be running and not instantly take off.  Usually this happens when there has been a large temperature swing from the last time you ran it.  Within a couple minutes of running it will sort it self out as the auto tune does it's thing.  

The final characteristic of auto tune saws is how they handle load.  On a conventional saw as you pull the RPM down the saw will reach a point and lose power/torque from the lower RPM.  Auto tunes when they have more load and the RPM drops will make MORE power as the computer senses the loss of RPM and richens the mixture which makes more power.  It's hard to explain but works well in reality.  Auto tunes idle great and don't load up either.  

I think the 562XP is a great saw, the 550XP is competing with the 346XP and IMHO probably the best 50cc saw made.  The 346XP has unmatched balance and throttle response.


----------



## bpirger (Jun 22, 2014)

Finally bought the 562XP.  Great saw!  It clearly reduced our harvesting time this year significantly.  It has to be at least twice as fast as the 350.  I pulled out the 24" bar and 372XP yesterday for a bit a nd then switched over to the 562XP for some smaller stuff (16").  What a difference!!  Amazing how much lighter that 2 pounds can feel....and it cut much better than the chain on the 372XP (which was reasonable).   So with about 15 cords cut with this new saw, I highly recommend.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 28, 2014)

I just bought a 562xp also. I have a 20" B/C on it and have only started it once so far. It sure is quiet compared to my ported 390xp! If I can get in the woods today I'll find a fallen tree to run it for awhile to set the carb as per Firewood Bandits advise.


----------



## Beardog (Jul 4, 2014)

Love my 562xp. You made an excellent choice!


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 4, 2014)

Beardog said:


> Love my 562xp. You made an excellent choice!


I think so too. They're not cheap but they are a good saw!


----------



## bpirger (Jul 16, 2014)

bpirger said:


> Finally bought the 562XP.  Great saw!  It clearly reduced our harvesting time this year significantly.  It has to be at least twice as fast as the 350.  I pulled out the 24" bar and 372XP yesterday for a bit a nd then switched over to the 562XP for some smaller stuff (16").  What a difference!!  Amazing how much lighter that 2 pounds can feel....and it cut much better than the chain on the 372XP (which was reasonable).   So with about 15 cords cut with this new saw, I highly recommend.



One more note....not once this Spring did I feel any white finger tingling....first time ever.   The saw does indeed feel very vibration smooth....compared to the 350 or the 372xp.  This alone is likely worth something.....nobody needs neurological troubles.   I did wear a new glove as well....thick cotton gloves with the rubber grip dip on the fingers/palm (I think they were Boss).  They might have really helped as well....usually I'd wear the insulated leather.   Though with the thicker glove I did notice a few times I "bumped" the trigger on the saw as I was backing off the throttle....something I never have noticed ever before.  Might be 562xp layout, might be thicker gloves....No Kevlar in the gloves....$8 a pair.  Wore threw them after stacking many cord though.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 8, 2014)

Been thinking about getting a smaller, middle ground, go to saw for a while. Pulled the trigger on a 562 on Monday. The 4-6 week wait is driving me nuts already. I love my stihl ms460, but it's wearing me out on the majority of the stuff I've been on lately.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 8, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> Been thinking about getting a smaller, middle ground, go to saw for a while. Pulled the trigger on a 562 on Monday. The 4-6 week wait is driving me nuts already. I love my stihl ms460, but it's wearing me out on the majority of the stuff I've been on lately.


Why the long wait? I've used my 562XP more now and it's impressive for its fast cutting and nice handling! I understand a woods ported 562 can put out near 6 HP but I won't be having it done to mine until next summer.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 8, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Why the long wait? I've used my 562XP more now and it's impressive for its fast cutting and nice handling! I understand a woods ported 562 can put out near 6 HP but I won't be having it done to mine until next summer.


Mines being ported before I get it. That's the wait.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 9, 2014)

I seriously considered a 562 two years ago before buying my MS362.  I ended up staying brand and dealer loyal, but I have never heard anything bad about the 562xp.  Sounds like a great saw.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 9, 2014)

I got the 555 i like it, but the 562xp is more of a machine.

However the 555 is night and day from the 340.  It is a little more than homeowner grade. The 340 is a toy I hardley use it anymore. As for the autotune.....i love it


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been stihl loyal up till now. My preferred dealer closed shop a while back. There's a husky dealer nearby that actually seems enthusiastic about doing business, so I think it's time .


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 9, 2014)

Since the Great Recession started I have little discressionary funds to use so I bought my saw online for $660 with the 20" B&C shipped. If I need service the dealers here will do what's needed. I wish I had swung a deal for the saw and a Techlite bar but I just learned about the bar and I can't justify taking off the bar I have for new lighter bar for $100 more. Also buying it online allowed me to make no-interest payments for up to a year on the saw. I needed that to get one in hand and in the wood!


----------



## scooby074 (Oct 9, 2014)

Love my 562xp. Light, nimble and fast cutting.  Best saw Ive ever used.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 9, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> I got the 555 i like it, but the 562xp is more of a machine.
> 
> However the 555 is night and day from the 340.  It is a little more than homeowner grade. The 340 is a toy I hardley use it anymore. As for the autotune.....i love it



I opted for the 555 Over the 562XP. Mainly as I got it secondhand for a good price. They are virtually the same saw. In fact the 555 Extremely close to The original 560XP. 

The 555 has features the 562 Should have and lacks the features the 562 doesn't even need.

But the 562. Great saw.


----------



## pen (Oct 9, 2014)

Also, if considering the 562xp versus the 555, look close at the difference in warranty.  I've had my 555 for a year and love it, just out cut my buddy with his 562xp 2 weekends ago as he's not as good at sharpening a chain / keeping it sharp while cutting.

If it's still the same, the warranty on the 555 is much better than the 562xp.  After using his saw 2 years ago, I was set to buy one, but the dealer put that bug in my ear regarding the actual differences in price, product and warranty, and I thought on it and don't regret the choice..... even though I haven't had the use the warranty.

pen


----------



## Rossco (Oct 10, 2014)

pen said:


> Also, if considering the 562xp versus the 555, look close at the difference in warranty.  I've had my 555 for a year and love it, just out cut my buddy with his 562xp 2 weekends ago as he's not as good at sharpening a chain / keeping it sharp while cutting.
> 
> If it's still the same, the warranty on the 555 is much better than the 562xp.  After using his saw 2 years ago, I was set to buy one, but the dealer put that bug in my ear regarding the actual differences in price, product and warranty, and I thought on it and don't regret the choice..... even though I haven't had the use the warranty.
> 
> pen



Yeah the warranty for a wood cutter is better.

I was 100% shopping for a 555 or 562  exclusively, Either Or I guess. I near bought a 570 but the weights was higher.

These husky's are the ultimate one stop shop firewood saws. 365 , 555 , 562. Well that depends on wood size type as well.

The budget line, 455 , 460 etc are also good saws.

Heck I was even impressed by my mates old 66 special today. Good chain, it just ripped!

Not a Stihl fan sorry.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't recall all the details, but I think you can purchase "pro" level equipment and get the longer homeowner warranty if it really is not for your business.  I've purchased a pro level saw and a couple pro trimmers from a Stihl dealer, and they asked me if this was for commercial or my home.  I said it was for home and they gave me the longer homeowner's warranty.  I'm pretty sure my Husqvarna dealer did the same for my XP saw.

To a professional who knows what he's doing, he likely will do a lot of maintenance and some repairs himself, so the short pro warranty really isn't an issue.


----------



## hillclimber (Feb 23, 2015)

Got the 395,394,576 two old model 066's. .....the 562 is what I pick up 99% of the time....may even sell some of the others....


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 24, 2015)

Well this thread is a year old and a lot more data is in regarding the 562's.

A pretty fair # of these have come back to the saw shop blown up.  The air filtration and amount of debris getting past the filter is appalling.  Bearings are living a very short life and a small # of the saw have a dreaded "hesitation issue".

Mine is starting the hesitation thing.  Coming off idle after many bucking cuts the saw will just die.  Did it 10 times the other day.


----------



## pen (Feb 24, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Well this thread is a year old and a lot more data is in regarding the 562's.
> 
> A pretty fair # of these have come back to the saw shop blown up.  The air filtration and amount of debris getting past the filter is appalling.  Bearings are living a very short life and a small # of the saw have a dreaded "hesitation issue".
> 
> Mine is starting the hesitation thing.  Coming off idle after many bucking cuts the saw will just die.  Did it 10 times the other day.



Ugh, sorry to hear.

Any ideas out there / new filters to help improve the function of the air filter?


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 24, 2015)

pen said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear.
> 
> Any ideas out there / new filters to help improve the function of the air filter?




This is the intake horn on my 562XPG.  I took some debris out to show how much is in there.







My 550XPG:






Dug out of air filter.  Grease was unsuccessfully used to try and abate debris infiltration.


----------



## pen (Feb 24, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> This is the intake horn on my 562XPG.  I took some debris out to show how much is in there.
> 
> Dug out of air filter.  Grease was unsuccessfully used to try and abate debris infiltration.



I noticed a bunch of debris getting past the filter on my 555 too.  Looks like the same or similar setup  Hmm.

Thanks


----------



## EMB5530 (Feb 25, 2015)

Try a high paraffin grease.
I have seen the same problem on several saws and if you can find a thick enough grease it is a night and day difference.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there anything from the factory (or aftermarket) to improve the fit of the filter?


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 25, 2015)

EMB5530 said:


> Try a high paraffin grease.
> I have seen the same problem on several saws and if you can find a thick enough grease it is a night and day difference.



One should not have to be greasing the fitting between the air horn and filter on any saw, let alone a pro grade one.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 25, 2015)

scooby074 said:


> Is there anything from the factory (or aftermarket) to improve the fit of the filter?




There needs to be an O ring in the assembly to tighten it up.


----------



## EMB5530 (Feb 26, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> There needs to be an O ring in the assembly to tighten it up.


Shouldn't have to "Yes" but, its a better option than the alternative.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 26, 2015)

EMB5530 said:


> Shouldn't have to "Yes" but, its a better option than the alternative.



But there isn't any way to install one.  With the shape of the intake horn, it would have to have a groove molded in and the horn and filter modified.

I am going to the saw shop today and will have the 550 & 562 re-flashed.  Might send one or both down the road.  Glad I bought the fuel offer to get the 4 year warranty.

  I hope to get my 372XPG back together after we press in new bearings today and install new piston that was ruined when bearing race let go.

Prior to cleaning, 2nd pic is ruined piston, not the top.


----------



## EMB5530 (Feb 26, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> But there isn't any way to install one.  With the shape of the intake horn, it would have to have a groove molded in and the horn and filter modified.



If you do keep the saw.
I have also made gaskets in place w/ silicone and petroleum jelly.
Take the silicone and apply a small amount in the groove of the horn where the filter sits then cover the contact area of the filter w/ petroleum jelly and lightly sit it in place until it stiffens up then remove and let it dry the rest of the way.  You need to be very conservative w/ the silicone when you do this but I have had luck w/ this on things other than saws(like earlier stated I use a high paraffin grease on all saws as extra insurance to keep out impurities.)
I know this has got to be very aggravating as the saw is a pro series saw and costs as such!


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 26, 2015)

I had a 455 Rancher, and my buddy let me borrow his 562XP. I decided to tackle a 4' box elder with it, which is equivalent to cutting concrete. 

In the time it took my dad to cut a 1' diameter limb with the 455, I cut through the 4' trunk of the tree, and that was cutting on both sides. Both saws newly sharpened, running full chisel. 

After that day, I sold my Rancher and ordered a 562xp. Virtually the same weight, almost 35% more power. No comparison. I'll never own a home owner saw again.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 26, 2015)

EMB5530 said:


> If you do keep the saw.
> I have also made gaskets in place w/ silicone and petroleum jelly.
> Take the silicone and apply a small amount in the groove of the horn where the filter sits then cover the contact area of the filter w/ petroleum jelly and lightly sit it in place until it stiffens up then remove and let it dry the rest of the way.  You need to be very conservative w/ the silicone when you do this but I have had luck w/ this on things other than saws(like earlier stated I use a high paraffin grease on all saws as extra insurance to keep out impurities.)
> I know this has got to be very aggravating as the saw is a pro series saw and costs as such!




Well I was at the saw shop today. The 550XPG & 562XPG were updated with the new computer programs., (4th edition)

FWIW, the 550 had 16 hours and 40 minutes of run time and 562 had over 10 hours. It's hard to guess in your head how much time is on them. However I run other saws too so the amount of time is divied up between them. It's really cold out today and I didn't feel like it but tomorrow I'll go out and cut up the logs by the wood pile and it will allow the computers to recaliberate the run parameters.

Interesting note, the 550 ran 55% of the time at WOT and max speed on last run was 14,028 RPM.

For an experiment we installed an o ring in the filter.  It fit very tight when installed.  I hear a new intake horn and filter may be in the works.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 4, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> This is the intake horn on my 562XPG.  I took some debris out to show how much is in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just a thought Bandit. If debris is in the filter then the filter is the cause not the connection with the horn.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 12, 2015)

I did a fair amount of cutting with the 562 cutting firewood.  The O ring did nothing to stop the dirt ingestion issue.

The only thing making me keep the 550 and 562 is the heated handles at this point.  I am really starting to like the pre X torq 3xx  and 2xx series XP's now.


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 13, 2015)

No excuse for improper filtration IMHO. It should be one of the first things Husky would have checked during testing.  Im going to have to pull the cover off my 562 and see if their is any dirt in the throttle body.

Hopefully Husky sees this and  comes up with a fix. Or somebody like K&N comes up with something better.

Just noticed when googling that a couple years back Husky released an improved filter mount. PN 505 127 003. No time to dig into this right now (see if I got the improved version), but Im leaving this here for future reference


----------



## wildcatbb (Apr 4, 2015)

Weird....I just bought a 562xp March 3rd and on my third tank of premix for the extra warranty it started acting funny...it started dying at idle and losing power during a cut. It finally died and wouldn't restart....took it a local husky dealer and they told me it was ran with straight gas. They told me the piston is all scored up. Total BS in my opinion.....I doubt the premix was the problem . Same dealer told me they were junk when I took it there, and they didn't "need" the computer to work on it.?????hmmm....shoulda been my first and second clues about them. Picking it up on Monday and will try a different dealer. I bet the saw doesn't have 10 hours on it and will not run at all. Turns over freely though. Very frustrated at this point.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 12, 2015)

wildcatbb said:


> Weird....I just bought a 562xp March 3rd and on my third tank of premix for the extra warranty it started acting funny...it started dying at idle and losing power during a cut. It finally died and wouldn't restart....took it a local husky dealer and they told me it was ran with straight gas. They told me the piston is all scored up. Total BS in my opinion.....I doubt the premix was the problem . Same dealer told me they were junk when I took it there, and they didn't "need" the computer to work on it.?????hmmm....shoulda been my first and second clues about them. Picking it up on Monday and will try a different dealer. I bet the saw doesn't have 10 hours on it and will not run at all. Turns over freely though. Very frustrated at this point.



What did you find out about your 562XP?  Did they cover the repair under warranty?


----------

